# Official Sign Up Thread for USMB Halloween Game



## AyeCantSeeYou

If you're playing, let me know in this thread. Also, PM me the Halloween themed role you wish to play. By role, I am saying something like ghost, grim reaper, alien, pumpkin, etc. This is a U-Pick where the players pick their role.  You do NOT, however, pick what ability you receive; that is completely random.

I need 12 players by this Saturday!

House dblack Luissa Shaitra MathBlade FA_Q2 Grandma tso! tn5421 sameech Mertex Avatar4321 CaféAuLait RosieS Wolfsister77 manifold Sgt_Gath Moonglow Ropey MeBelle60 R.D. ScarletRage Wake ika TheOldSchool Rat in the Hat

Feel free to @ anyone you think may want to play!


----------



## House

/in

Wolfsister77
ScarletRage
CaféAuLait
Grandma


----------



## Wolfsister77

Besides the 4 that House @ there's a few more who should at least be invited. I may have missed some cuz I don't remember everyone who has played or shown an interest so if I missed you, I apologize. I do not expect all these people to say yes, but it is a good way to get your 12 in a couple days. 


Josh_B Avatar4321 
Wake Moonglow
★Arden BluesMistress
ika dblack
TheOldSchool R.D.
sameech MathBlade
RosieS Shaitra
FA_Q2 Mertex 
tso! Sgt_Gath 
tn5421 MeBelle60 
Luissa manifold


----------



## Wolfsister77

/in


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ha, Sorry Aye and those that were invited twice. Aye's original post didn't have the @'s so I just saw House's 4 and added to that. 

No wonder House only added 4.

Oh well, I'm doubly annoying to some then.


----------



## Avatar4321

in


----------



## ScarletRage

/in


----------



## ★Arden

in!


----------



## Grandma

/in

I'm partial to vampires, witches, and fortune tellers.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> /in
> 
> I'm partial to vampires, witches, and fortune tellers.


 
vampires, witches and fortune tellers! Oh my!


----------



## Wake

I am so in.

Hopefully work will taper off a bit. Having to start taking naps between 16-hours shifts.


----------



## sameech

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I need 12 players by this Saturday!



Wish I should show you some support on your first time modding game, but unfortunately not doable for me.


----------



## ika

assuming avit is in we are at 7


----------



## ika

derp missed he ined so we are at 7 atm


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow, RD and Rosie inned on the other thread so Aye should probably check with them and make sure I guess that they are still in here.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou 

Tentative

/in

If you still plan on starting this weekend, I will let you all know now, I probably won't have as much time to devote as I have in past games. So, if this is a problem please just let me know and I will sit this game out. Thanks for the invite Aye and House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow, RD and Rosie inned on the other thread so Aye should probably check with them and make sure I guess that they are still in here.



In addition to these 3, Shaitra inned on the other thread.

If these 4 are still in, that will be 12. I'll say something to Moonglow and Shaitra in the game thread.


----------



## Shaitra

/in  This will be fun.  thanks for putting it together Aye!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm here, trying to get caught up. Got home from work a little while ago. Having no days off sucks!!!!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ika 

Are you in?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

PM's have been sent to those that haven't told me what Halloween character they want to be. Please reply to the PM and not in this thread.


----------



## Wake

Winning team gets a bag of candy!!!


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> PM's have been sent to those that haven't told me what Halloween character they want to be. Please reply to the PM and not in this thread.



Slutty nurse costume.

Not me.  You!


----------



## ika

i already knwo the setup aye. it would be unfair for me to play


----------



## House

MeBelle60 said:


> *in.... *



Why do you /in and never play?


----------



## Wake

While I have no problem with anyone coming in to play... I'm expecting those who sign up to... play. It's tough when you sign up and then replace out very quickly.


----------



## Wolfsister77

She either signs up and asks for replacement (repeatedly) or signs up and barely posts anything for days and has to be prodded and then just says there's too much to catch up on. Or she does things that hurt her team's wincon like quickhammering a townie before she can speak for herself or votes a townie in lylo and walks away, thus hurting her team. So, I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but I will out if she plays. Mebelle, I'm sorry, I like you as a person, but you do the same stuff every time you play and I don't want to deal with it. 

/out 

if mebelle is in


----------



## Wake

I'd play if MeBelle's in, but I strongly urge Aye to seek one or two backup players just in case. If you ask nicely, that's a ton of good players at the main site willing to come on over.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *in.... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you /in and* never play?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where that's true.
Click to expand...


Last two games you replaced out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *in.... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you /in and* never play?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where that's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last two games you replaced out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...how does that answer House's question.
Click to expand...


Did you play or not last two times you signed up?


----------



## Wake

I think you /in, MeBelle, and then play a little bit... and then replace out. 

Mafia is an extremely complicated, challenging, and rewarding game that does require a bit of time. When you join a game, and then replace out before the first Day ends, it does put a burden/panic on the mod to find a player willing to side in. It's a little tougher at USMB because Mafia here is still just in it's very initial stage. It hasn't yet bloomed into a massive gaming community yet. Soon I'll be running multiple Newbie games simultaneously, and inviting many members to join.

If you stick with the game, even if you don't post that much, it at least helps keep the game churning. What we want is activity, and the more activity the games generate, the more awesome and intense they become.


----------



## House

MeBelle60 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *in.... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you /in and* never play?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where that's true.
Click to expand...


In games where there are hundreds/thousands of posts, half a dozen is effectively not playing.


----------



## R.D.

/out

I'll play backup if needed, but the drama btwn posters is distraction as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## House

Also:

Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

There is an example of you literally not playing after /in.


----------



## House

MeBelle60 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you /in, MeBelle, and then play a little bit... and then replace out.
> 
> Mafia is an extremely complicated, challenging, and rewarding game that does require a bit of time. When you join a game, and then replace out before the first Day ends, it does put a burden/panic on the mod to find a player willing to side in. It's a little tougher at USMB because Mafia here is still just in it's very initial stage. It hasn't yet bloomed into a massive gaming community yet. Soon I'll be running multiple Newbie games simultaneously, and inviting many members to join.
> 
> If you stick with the game, even if you don't post that much, it at least helps keep the game churning. What we want is activity, and the more activity the games generate, the more awesome and intense they become.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake, as you well know I had an emegency and PM'd you.
> 
> The way the game was set up it looked to me like it would be fast paced and I wouldn't have time for it.
> I was wrong. The game lasted over a month. I bowed out before the game even started.
> 
> My bowing out was an attempt to be considerate to the rest of the players.
> 
> Very sad that my consideration was not understood.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry to hear about the emergency, and I hope things are okay.  

The latest (Wake) game was just one of a few I've noticed where your participation has been minimal/non-existent, and I was just wondering why.

It hurts town morale when a player develops a reputation for going AWOL.


----------



## Wake

OK, I forgot that. 

That changes things a little.

I'm willing to see how this one goes.


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> /out
> 
> I'll play backup if needed, but the drama btwn posters is distraction as far as I'm concerned.



/OUT

I'm with you...but I won't bother trying to be back up.


----------



## House

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> /out
> 
> I'll play backup if needed, but the drama btwn posters is distraction as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /OUT
> 
> I'm with you...but I won't bother trying to be back up.
> 
> Really sucks not to be wanted.
Click to expand...


All I'm asking is for you to participate if you /in.


----------



## Wake

I don't mind you playing, MeBelle. 

It's understandable that life gets in the way at times.


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> /out
> 
> I'll play backup if needed, but the drama btwn posters is distraction as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /OUT
> 
> I'm with you...but I won't bother trying to be back up.
> 
> Really sucks not to be wanted.
Click to expand...



I should probably back out too.   I won't pay as much attention as I should once the game starts if I'm not in it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually, the drama can't be avoided even with the sign up thread and I find the whole thing ridiculous. 

/out

For real.


----------



## Wake

I think we should give it a shot.

Let's play!


----------



## House

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> /out
> 
> I'll play backup if needed, but the drama btwn posters is distraction as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /OUT
> 
> I'm with you...but I won't bother trying to be back up.
Click to expand...


I hope you reconsider (you too, R.D.). I also hope you participate.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> She either signs up and asks for replacement (repeatedly) or signs up and barely posts anything for days and has to be prodded and then just says there's too much to catch up on. Or she does things that hurt her team's wincon like quickhammering a townie before she can speak for herself or votes a townie in lylo and walks away, thus hurting her team. So, I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but I will out if she plays. Mebelle, I'm sorry, I like you as a person, but you do the same stuff every time you play and I don't want to deal with it.
> 
> /out
> 
> if mebelle is in




Game 5 I went on vacation where I had limited acces to internet.

I also PM'd Wake about this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am so sorry Aye.


----------



## Wake

I can understand how vexing it can be to play with certain people. On the main site there's at least one or two players I don't like playing with, mainly because they refuse to cooperate as a team and provide answers when asked stuff. I try to either A) zone it out and focus on the other players in the game or B) provide very minimal/specialized posts directed towards those individuals. Say you ask a player for reads and he says no and tells you to screw yourself. Infuriorating, right? Well, I'd choose to ignore that guy and work around that player, because I still want to play in that game because of the 8+ other players I want to mix and mingle with. You can still play the game really well while ignoring one or two players and, if some players ask you why, you can give a really brief reason and go on playing. I'm finding that works best for me, because I shouldn't have to be deprived of a fun game because of a few players.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She either signs up and asks for replacement (repeatedly) or signs up and barely posts anything for days and has to be prodded and then just says there's too much to catch up on. Or she does things that hurt her team's wincon like quickhammering a townie before she can speak for herself or votes a townie in lylo and walks away, thus hurting her team. So, I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but I will out if she plays. Mebelle, I'm sorry, I like you as a person, but you do the same stuff every time you play and I don't want to deal with it.
> 
> /out
> 
> if mebelle is in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game 5 I went on vacation where I had limited acces to internet.
> 
> I also PM'd Wake about this.
Click to expand...


Then it is probably an issue with the fact that Wake never communicates with us to tell us when people are on V/LA so then we think you are flaking.


----------



## Wake

I think, first and foremost, we should accept this is a game. Then, if you're willing, reconcile one another's differences.

I mean, there's going to be times when your buttons are pushed or you get a volley of accusations thrown at you. That's just the nature of the game. As Scum I'm going to be actively searching for each players' thumbscrew to turn to my advantage.

The hardest part for me is trying to be a team player as Town, because of the paranoia. Someone told me once that, instead of being all mistrustful and scared, you should instead put a lot of trust in each player. Undoubtedly there's more Town players than Scum in these games, so if you build up good rapport with five Town players while two Scum players feign it, I think you'd have some leverage in the game.


----------



## Wake

I'll need to work on communicating when players are V/LA. I've noticed that's something need work, for games both here and offsite.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I think, first and foremost, we should accept this is a game. Then, if you're willing, reconcile one another's differences.
> 
> I mean, there's going to be times when your buttons are pushed or you get a volley of accusations thrown at you. That's just the nature of the game. As Scum I'm going to be actively searching for each players' thumbscrew to turn to my advantage.
> 
> The hardest part for me is trying to be a team player as Town, because of the paranoia. Someone told me once that, instead of being all mistrustful and scared, you should instead put a lot of trust in each player. Undoubtedly there's more Town players than Scum in these games, so if you build up good rapport with five Town players while two Scum players feign it, I think you'd have some leverage in the game.



That may work later in the game when you have a better idea of the alignments of the players, but in the beginning of the game, trusting people seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> That may work later in the game when you have a better idea of the alignments of the players, but in the beginning of the game, trusting people seems like a bad idea.



It's a bit of a radical idea.

If you show trust to players, they may more likely show trust to you (while keeping some of your inclinations hidden until later in the game). It's not something I've tried that much, but maybe it deserves to be experimented with. If I'm mistrustful all the time and seeing Scum everywhere I turn... that'd drive me nuts.


----------



## R.D.

For me the game actually has very little to do with the drama.

Some of us just can't play the game without getting personal and you just keep repeating it's all  part of the game.   That circular reasoning I don't agree with.


----------



## Wake

It's tough to not get personal, but it's possible.


----------



## Moonglow

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She either signs up and asks for replacement (repeatedly) or signs up and barely posts anything for days and has to be prodded and then just says there's too much to catch up on. Or she does things that hurt her team's wincon like quickhammering a townie before she can speak for herself or votes a townie in lylo and walks away, thus hurting her team. So, I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but I will out if she plays. Mebelle, I'm sorry, I like you as a person, but you do the same stuff every time you play and I don't want to deal with it.
> 
> /out
> 
> if mebelle is in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game 5 I went on vacation where I had limited acces to internet.
> 
> I also PM'd Wake about this.
Click to expand...

Yes indeed....


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> It's tough to not get personal, but it's possible.


I've never mentioned that sexy whiskers are annoying...


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Ha, Sorry Aye and those that were invited twice. Aye's original post didn't have the @'s so I just saw House's 4 and added to that.
> 
> No wonder House only added 4.
> 
> Oh well, I'm doubly annoying to some then.


At least I don't have to share a cross country ride with you...


----------



## Moonglow

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm here, trying to get caught up. Got home from work a little while ago. Having no days off sucks!!!!!!


I remember that.....those were the faded years of my youth. worked so much time flew, now it just flies cause you don't notice time as much...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> It's tough to not get personal, but it's possible.



People get personal I've noticed a lot in these games. There is a difference between telling someone they are being stupid or calling them a liar and crossing the line into medical issues they are having and using that to inflict damage.

See the difference? The medical one should be one warning from the mod and then modkill if it continues or the players PL instantly. No matter who is doing it or what their role is. If they do it again, ban them from the next game. If they do it again, ban them from all future games.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Waiting on a few more replies (PM's), then I'll start getting it ready to open. 

ika will be helping me with this as well.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm disappointed in the shitfest that went on in this thread. I'm having to PM people and find out if they're still playing or not.


----------



## Grandma

I'm going to make it easy in my bastard game. Anyone replacing out gets modkilled.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. Wolfsister77 Moonglow RosieS

Are ya'll playing or not? I need to know.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM's have been sent to those that haven't told me what Halloween character they want to be. Please reply to the PM and not in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slutty nurse costume.
> 
> Not me.  You!
Click to expand...


And I suppose you'll be playing the part of the Doctor?


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM's have been sent to those that haven't told me what Halloween character they want to be. Please reply to the PM and not in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slutty nurse costume.
> 
> Not me.  You!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I suppose you'll be playing the part of the Doctor?
Click to expand...


I could be convinced. Let me see the nurse outfit, first.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM's have been sent to those that haven't told me what Halloween character they want to be. Please reply to the PM and not in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slutty nurse costume.
> 
> Not me.  You!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I suppose you'll be playing the part of the Doctor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be convinced. Let me see the nurse outfit, first.
Click to expand...


Oh, you evil man! 

I could make this one work as a nurse:


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM's have been sent to those that haven't told me what Halloween character they want to be. Please reply to the PM and not in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slutty nurse costume.
> 
> Not me.  You!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I suppose you'll be playing the part of the Doctor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be convinced. Let me see the nurse outfit, first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you evil man!
> 
> I could make this one work as a nurse:
Click to expand...


We could work with that.  No need for the hat and jacket, though.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. Wolfsister77 Moonglow RosieS
> 
> Are ya'll playing or not? I need to know.



Sorry for my part in the mess on this thread. I was having a really bad day and was super crabby. My bad.

Anyway, I'll give it a shot.

/in


----------



## Wolfsister77

I just want to warn you guys that RL is super hectic right now and I will not have the time to put my usual effort and energy into this game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Waiting to hear from Rosie and Moonglow.

RD is out.

If ya'll know anyone that wants to play, send them on over.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow's been around, has been @ here and in the game thread, and has even posted in this thread. Rosie I haven't heard from in days.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Moon confirmed he's in. 

I hope RosieS  is ok.


----------



## Avatar4321

me too. Haven't seen her lately


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Waiting to hear from Rosie and Moonglow.
> 
> RD is out.
> 
> If ya'll know anyone that wants to play, send them on over.


If you are looking for a replacement I can get in on this.


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM's have been sent to those that haven't told me what Halloween character they want to be. Please reply to the PM and not in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slutty nurse costume.
> 
> Not me.  You!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I suppose you'll be playing the part of the Doctor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be convinced. Let me see the nurse outfit, first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you evil man!
> 
> I could make this one work as a nurse:
Click to expand...

Its Halloween.  Nurses are so overrated and outdone.  Go with something more sinister and sexy:


----------



## FA_Q2

Any news on this front?


----------



## Wake

Ready to play.

If need be I'll ask if anyone at the main site wants to join.


----------



## Moonglow

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM's have been sent to those that haven't told me what Halloween character they want to be. Please reply to the PM and not in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slutty nurse costume.
> 
> Not me.  You!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I suppose you'll be playing the part of the Doctor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be convinced. Let me see the nurse outfit, first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you evil man!
> 
> I could make this one work as a nurse:
Click to expand...

Just with the Doc's avi....


----------



## Moonglow

FA_Q2 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM's have been sent to those that haven't told me what Halloween character they want to be. Please reply to the PM and not in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slutty nurse costume.
> 
> Not me.  You!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I suppose you'll be playing the part of the Doctor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be convinced. Let me see the nurse outfit, first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you evil man!
> 
> I could make this one work as a nurse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its Halloween.  Nurses are so overrated and outdone.  Go with something more sinister and sexy:
Click to expand...

That's what my wife always looks like...


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar4321 said:


> me too. Haven't seen her lately


She was around Saturday..


----------



## Wolfsister77

How about this idea for Halloween? I think it's the town whore or possibly the town fool. Definitely a ridiculous but hilarious costume.


----------



## Avatar4321

when are we starting anyway?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

We could start today. 

Stay tuned! As work allows, I'll start rolling stuff out.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> How about this idea for Halloween? I think it's the town whore or possibly the town fool. Definitely a ridiculous but hilarious costume.



I once worked with a chick that dressed kinda like that, except instead of boots she wore ho heels with animal-print leggings. No wig, she had giant-big red hair.

She was a terrible worker. Got fired when the boss's wife caught him and her on his desk...


----------



## Avatar4321

doing the wrong job is good grounds for termination


----------

